# Trouble sleeping



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Well I do sometime, and on occasions I quite like to listen to music without those dammed Ipod earplugs in my ears. The other day I purchased a sleep sound! its great, what's more I can now listen to music without disturbing others. I bought it at this web site and can highly recommend it. 
www.sensorcom.com/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=341

Wobby


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

This looks just what I need too. Does your other half hear it though?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

clubman said:


> This looks just what I need too. Does your other half hear it though?


According the website no as it says _'but whoever you are lucky enough to be sleeping with will not.'_

How does it work Wobby ? do you have to put an MP3 or something inside the pillow............isn't it hard ?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Does the other half hear, not my other half she would sleep through an air raid. Seriously though it depends on how high you set the volume. There are two kinds one that is pre fitted in a pillow I bought that one first, but I didn't like synthetic pillows, much prefer feather ones so I gave it to my niece. I then bought the one on a padded strip which can be slipped inside the pillow at the top. A 2 mt light weight cable connects to your MP3 and away you go. Its brilliant and no there's no lumps as the speakers are well padded and the MP3 is outside the pillow.

Happy listening without those terrible ear plugs. 

Wobby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I too had trouble sleeping. Tried all sorts of remedies including accupuncture. Well the accupuncturist was sticking needles in and we got talking. He said that there is research to show that fluid intake is implicated in insomnia. He recommended the following:-

2 glasses of water on waking. 
2 glasses of water before breakfast.
2 glasses of water before lunch.
2 glasses of water before dinner.

I just thought "yeah yeah - just keep sticking the needles in please" 8O.

A while later I had a long running headache and one of the vet nurses at work suggested I drink more fluids. The accupuncturist's words came back to me so I did. That night I slept like a log :lol: 

Of course, as I was drinking for my headache, I did not make the connection at first :roll: Thought I was just so exhausted from lack of sleep that I had "crashed". It was only on the third night of good sleep that I tried to think what had changed. Then it came to me that the only thing that was different was my fluid intake.

That was several years ago now and it is still working :lol: You are supposed to drink it in addition to your usual tea and coffee. I must admit that after the first couple of months I gradually changed to two mugs of tea first thing in the morning. 
I also drink the water hot as I couldn't drink a whole mug or glass of cold water unless I was really hot.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I find that very interesting, I have trouble drinking and sleeping  I don't drink enough fluids of any kind and I only sleep around 5-6 hours a night and have to go away in the MH to get decent sleep which is around 10 hours. 

I had to get up today because I have had headache for 4 days and put it down to stress with work at the moment as we are really busy. 

How do you drink when your not thirsty? I have always been the same and a very cheap date :lol: . Friends made me learn to drive as 2 halves of cider would last me all night and yet I didn't drive and someone would have to drive me home even though I was the sober one. 

I probably have 3 cups of tea a day and one glass of cold drink which I never seem to finish and is still on the side the next morning. 

Must try harder I think and start on the water. 
Thanks for that tip
Mandy


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been taking Melatonin for around 15 years. It's something we produce naturally that makes us feel sleepy. But as we get older we produce less and less which explains why the older we get the harder it is to sleep through the night. Try it there are no side affects other perhaps more dreams.

I'm going to also push myself more on the water, that is good for many reasons.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How/where do you obtain Melatonin?

PS I know how/where to get water!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I have only bought it in the US. Here in Italy they sell it but it is expensive compared to the US price. Anyway I imagine you could buy it anywhere they sell vitamins and other health food type things. I bought mine at Costco. I think you have Costco in the UK don't you? It is an over the counter non prescription item.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I bought melatonin on line, Googled it, somewhile ago after reading about it in the paper - It didnt work for me! However, I use piriton (its cheaper in the generic form, about £1.49) It doesnt always work, neither do sleeping pills on occasions.

If I'm not asleep by midnight, I get up again. My best remedy is 2 piriton, an apricot jam sarnie, :?: a cup of tea and a good book which I read until my head falls on the table :lol: then I go back to bed and usually I'm asleep very quickly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I too have tried Melatonin and it did not work for me either. I think it is hard to get in the UK because it can cause us to absorb sunlight more easily 8O It is supposed to regulate the body clock so more useful for shift workers I would have thought?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Melatonin as far as I know is not a cure for insomnia. My view is that it helps those of us who have sleeping problems due to aging and perhaps a bit of anxiety.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mandy - did you try drinking more and, if so, did it work? Don't keep us in suspenders :lol: 

Regarding your query about how to drink when you are not thirsty. I think that is why I was told to start a routine so that you don't forget :roll: 

I have been doing it for a couple of years now and if I do forget, I do then feel thirsty!

I can only drink hot/warm water though as I find cold water hitting the stomach makes me feel full too soon.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I am going to try the 2 glasses of water theory......I have tried 2 glasses of wine before retiring but that has not worked :wink: .

My sleep pattern is very poor but I do not drink enough water so I will give that a whirl.

I usually get up and make a mug of hot chocolate and read until I feel weary.

Strange thing is I always have a great nights sleep in the Motorhome ,anyone else find they cannot sleep at home but sleep like a baby in the van?

Val


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Strange thing is I always have a great nights sleep in the Motorhome ,anyone else find they cannot sleep at home but sleep like a baby in the van?
> 
> Val


Val

My wife suffers quite badly with Insomnia, but sleeps much better in the Motorhome! Not sure if that is because she is more relaxed, more exposure to natural light or if it's conincidence?

During the Summer when she had important meetings etc at work she even slept out in the Motorhome in the front garden!

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Careful how much water you drink just before you go to bed....it could cause you to have wet dreams!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiya Mark,

I have often considered moving into the Motorhome for a good nights kip,it is very strange as soon as my head hits the pillow I am out like a light!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Careful how much water you drink just before you go to bed....it could cause you to have wet dreams!! :wink: :lol:


I did think that it might be a case of could someone lend me a Tena  !

Val


----------

